# feeling so miserable



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,Just feeling a bit low really. Really bad diarrhea again and feel awful. Was fine all day yesterday and then had awful pains in my stomach again for a few hours and then watery diarrhea again. I'm not stressed, had plenty of sleep and really don't know what I have eaten that might have caused it. I know my trigger foods and didn't eat any of them. I know the doctors say it's stress but it isn't. I really know it isn't, some of the time maybe but this absolutely was not due to stress. I just feel so useless, so unattractive and really down about it and I cried a lot last night. I try so hard to keep positive but it's ruining my whole life and a year ago I honestly thought things were looking much better for me. It's hard to keep going some days. I just wanted to havea chat with people who really understand so thanks for listening. I guess we all feel down from time to time.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

As we say here in the South, bless your heart. I feel your pain. It really sucks to be this way--no hope for a cure or even a med that works consistently, quickly, dependably. Talk about a start-up research and development lab! We'd make a fortune! I need to win the lottery so I can invest and hire some great scientists, and you can all become part of my team! Fantasy......dream on..... I need a good name for my lab.


----------



## Oasis (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel down day in day out







I've been having constant pain for a few weeks now... nothing seems to shift the pain







I hope you feel better soon


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Have a hug from me, Claire. I hope this passes soon.Mark


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know how you feel,i have been feeling ill for a very long time and you just want it all to stop and have days where you feel well,i just try to keep hoping.Hope you feel brighter soon.Take care.x


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahh poor Claire! It's horrible when you get those days, especially when you can't put it down to eating something or being stressed. The best thing to do is just to remember that it will pass, it's only natural to get down, we all do sometimes. Lot of hugs my dear, and a funny story about me that might make you smile. The sun came out yesterday so after lunch I thought I'd take my cup of tea and book outside and sit on the patio. Sipped my tea, reached for my book and discovered I had taken the tv remote control instead of my book! See, at least you don't have the extra worry about Alzheimer's, as I do!!Love and hugs from Eve xx


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Clair - I am so sorry you feel bad. I am going to ask everyone if they have had a "gastric emptying" study. This is a three to four hour test where you come in with an empty stomach to nuclear medicine. They feed you a "radioactive" meal and take pictures every 15 minutes. This produces a wave form to see if food moves correctly. I failed mine and FINALLY have a reason for my SIBO and diarrhea as well as gas and bloating = Gastroparesis or my stomach does not empty this creates back everything up, causes the bad bacteria to grow and eat my nutrients, hitting the colon and making a big mess. I will be on and off antibiotics for the rest of my life and most likely confined to a NO fat, low fiber, very soft to liquid diet. (Now I know why the smoothies go down so well.) Don't give up! To get this diagnosis has taken more than two years and four GI doctors. The last one had all the tests ever done on me and was at a teaching hospital. He guessed right in the fist visit. I am going to try acupunture to see if that can increase my stomach contractions. Keep your spirits up!!!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I really did appreciate those messages of support when I really needed it. Had a couple of good days and another not so good today but still much better than it was a few days ago. Hester I'm glad that you finally have a diagnosis, I really hope things will get better for you now. Mark and eve, thank you xxClaire


----------



## Albys1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Claireuk said:


> Hi everyone,Just feeling a bit low really. Really bad diarrhea again and feel awful. Was fine all day yesterday and then had awful pains in my stomach again for a few hours and then watery diarrhea again. I'm not stressed, had plenty of sleep and really don't know what I have eaten that might have caused it. I know my trigger foods and didn't eat any of them. I know the doctors say it's stress but it isn't. I really know it isn't, some of the time maybe but this absolutely was not due to stress. I just feel so useless, so unattractive and really down about it and I cried a lot last night. I try so hard to keep positive but it's ruining my whole life and a year ago I honestly thought things were looking much better for me. It's hard to keep going some days. I just wanted to havea chat with people who really understand so thanks for listening. I guess we all feel down from time to time.


Hello: I hope that you are feeling better. Have you taken anything to help? One thing that I always do is try to keep Electrolyte water on hand. It seems to help me even if it goes through me. It give me a little bit of extra energy.I know how much IBS can get you down. There are days when I don't even feel like I have the strength to get out of bed.Anyway, I hope that you feel better.Alan


----------



## Albys1 (Oct 8, 2010)

The other day I had a CT scan on my colon to check for Crohn's disease. They injected an iodine dye into me and ever since I have had bad IBS and diarrhea. The doctor says that the dye does not cause it, but I really think that since my body is so sensitive that I did get IBS from it.Has anyone had a similar experience? Today I was so worn out that all I could do was lay around like a lump.


----------



## Auntie Em (Oct 4, 2010)

Claire, I'm a new member and on Monday, the same day you wrote your post, it could have been me writing it. I had a fairly good weekend, but Monday morning I felt so good I thought I would actually leave the house and shop a bit, go to the bookstore, Starbucks to see some old friends and then meet my husband for dinner out.HAH! I stepped out of the shower, thought I felt a bit like I needed to "go"...and spent the next 30 minutes cleaning the toilet, and getting back in the shower to clean myself!!! I then spent the rest of the afternoon crying and wondering if my life would ever be normal again. Last week I had a colonoscopy and an EGD (upper enoscopy) with biopsies. You know my answer...those of you with IBS-D...you know it. There's NOTHING WRONG WITH ME~! Of course not! I have a hiatial hernia, inner and outer hemorrhoids and diverticulosis...but none of that is causing IBS-D ! I don't know how to talk to my doctors. "YES....HELL YES! I HAVE DEPRESSION! WOULDN'T YOU DOC?" It's all between my ears and it's stress caused. I even thought for a minute that my Gastroenterologist was caring about it. He knows how well I did for the ONE YEAR I was on Lotronex...I was healed...totally healed...didn't have to know where every bathroom in the world was. Then they took it off the market and he won't prescribe it any more since they've put it back for use. Believe me...I have begged him for it. I had just about a measure of control on it when I had to begin insulin for type 2 Diabetes and start taking Metformin. Then they increased the Metformin. BLLLLLOOEY! Right back to square one and because I had so much that was similar to dumping syndrome, all my extended release Cymbalta for depression went straight to the septic system. Oh I just realized how long this has gone on...I didn't mean to do this to y'all. But I send my heart and loving care to the rest of this community. You don't know how long I've been lurking. I've been with you, cried with you, laughed at your descriptions that were the same as mine, "blessed your hearts", and prayed for health for you and me. Thanks for listening.~Em~


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Auntie Em - so sorry you are having such a rough ride, why is it that some people get the golden ticket through life healthwise, and some get the tacky end of the stick? If it's not one thing it's another. The trouble with this disease is that it tricks you by letting you feel great for a while, and you are lulled into thinking that it's gone away. And then......another bad flare up, just to keep you on your toes.I had been so brave to go out to a friend's house to have coffee with her (didn't risk a biscuit!), chat and spend an hour looking at her holiday snaps, well pleased with myself.The next morning I spent in and out of the loo. And so it goes.


----------



## Albys1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Years ago my father told me to take a shot of whiskey when my stomach acts up. Every so often that actually works...HOWEVER it doesn't always work and if you don't want to get stoned from it, then you have to walk around in pain.All in all I have one question for the medical community...There is so much that can be done in every medical field, why is NOT a pill that we can take for IBS? Come on already. All this so called research and no results.I have IBS almost on a daily basis. Believe me it is no fun going through life with a crummy stomach.We are all brothers and sisters together who suffer from this. Something MUST be done about it. The suffering has to end sometime. I would like it to be now!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might want to ask the FDA about why IBS drugs must be risk free when you are allowed to take the risk of death or disability for a lot of other things that are in the "merely annoying" category of health problems.Several drugs have been developed but the FDA seems to hold IBS drugs to the standard of less dangerous than a bran muffin when nothing else is held to that standard. Drugs that have been approved get pulled off the market and they seem to be making it difficult for anything else to be approved.Why spend the money to develop medications if you know you will never be able to recoup the costs as you will never be allowed to sell it.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Amen to that, Kathleen! The FDA should be working for us, the consumer, not the agency. I don't know who they listen to, but it sure aint us! Anyway, Albys posted about dad saying take a shot of whiskey--my mom used to take a shot of campari, a bitter vermouth (I think). Peppermint Schnappes, maybe, as a try? I avoid alcohol, just because, but it's tempting. IF it worked, I could bring it to work and be happy...lol


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Many years ago I was told a drop of brandy settles an upset stomach, and for ages I kept a bottle in my kitchen cupboard. Sure enough, when I didn't have ibs, it really did work.I've never tried it lately, wonder if it still works? Too scared to try it in case it brings on a flare...


----------

